# Google earth shanghai



## Dampidodamp (Mar 9, 2009)

How come when you look at google earth on shanghai it looks small you cant see all skyscrapers. While if u watch Tokyo, New york or London it looks like a jungle of buildings and skyscrapers someone have the full version of google earth maybe link pics?


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I have thought the same!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

What do you mean ? The skyscrapers you can see it in Google Earth.
Here we see some of most famous skyscraper of Shanghai that I took with Google Earth, the picture is surely outdated because Shanghai has a fast growth.










About the urbanisation size so the sprawl, unlike what many people think Shanghai is very compact for its population, it spreads less than New York, Tokyo or even Paris.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, Shanghai's urban area is quite small (particularly so for a city of 20-25 million), and hyper dense.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

It looks fine on Google Earth to me. Which skyscrapers are missing of Shanghai? I'm not sure I understand. Are you seeing a problem with the resolution of the imagery covering Shanghai? Is the imagery outdated thus not showing some buildings? Or are you surprised the city does not appear more extensive on Google Earth that you thought it was?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

if you look at the Puxi side its very built up:





























SCROLL









www.eoliveoil.com


SCROLL











though Pudong (as pictured in the satellite pic above) isn't something to be sniffed at either. In Pudong though there is far more empty plots awaiting development as its a new part of town.




















the thing with Shanghai, these Pudong highrises from satellite view will blend in considerably with the lowrises:









http://hua.umf.maine.edu


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

GE is not very updated for most Chinese cities.


----------



## baidu (Jun 20, 2008)

null said:


> GE is not very updated for most Chinese cities.


Definitly true!!

3 years ago i moved into a new constructed dormitory in my university.
now its still U/C on google earth:nuts:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai pic is too old. most parts are 2003-2004


----------



## baidu (Jun 20, 2008)

Dampidodamp said:


> How come when you look at google earth on shanghai it looks small you cant see all skyscrapers. While if u watch Tokyo, New york or London it looks like a jungle of buildings and skyscrapers someone have the full version of google earth maybe link pics?


you should think this way: length * width * height, shanghai isn't small


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah, shanghai is a square shaped city.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^yep, you mean cubed.

There are 4000 highrises over 400ft acc. to the Shanghai Central Planning Bureau, up from 3000 only in 2005. If GE really is from 2003-4, the highrises extant should nearly have doubled by now. Basically each year the city authorities have to house nearly 1 million newcomers, it regularly adds more floorspace each year than Manhattan.


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^yep, you mean cubed.
> 
> There are 4000 highrises over 400ft acc. to the Shanghai Central Planning Bureau, up from 3000 only in 2005. If GE really is from 2003-4, the highrises extant should nearly have doubled by now. Basically each year the city authorities have to house nearly 1 million newcomers, it regularly adds more floorspace each year than Manhattan.


I wonder how much the salaries are up at the SCPB. Because having to house that many people every single year has to be a logistical nightmare, I imagine. Four thousand highrises over four hundred feet - at that rate Shanghai will look like Coruscant!


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

But I think it's a pity that the skyscrapers in Shanghai are so spread out. In NYC, there are more clusters and scraper-free-zones.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

In Shanghai they're building supertall clusters among the skyscraper plain.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

what is shanghais population for its districts? the data on wiki is from 2000 and doesn't include migrant workers so it cant be accurate at all

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_administrative_divisions_of_Shanghai

basically im interested in the population of shanghai proper (the 281.54 km² one, *NOT* THE ENTIRE MUNICIPALITY) and some of the inner suburbs like pudong. i can find 2006 data for other chinese cities on wiki but shanghai is only 2000 data. wtf. anyone know where i can find this or where i can get the info? again *NOT* INTERESTED IN TOTAL POP FOR MUNICIPALITY, only smaller districts


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Shanghai's bulit-up area is well above 1,000 km², not 281.54 km².


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

null said:


> Shanghai's bulit-up area is well above 1,000 km², not 281.54 km².


i am interested in built up area pop as well.

the 281 km² refers to the 9 districts of puxi in the link i made in my post - this should be blatantly obvious.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

population increase slowly in shanghai. shanghai registered population increase rate below zero, means not increase but decrease. although people pouring into shanghai every year, but that's not a very huge numberl.
in 2008, shanghai has a population of 18 million (regisrated)


----------



## wonder.woman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Shanghai Baby!*

Hey you got some fab photos of Shanghai there. Well done!

I've been in Shanghai for over two years and so far so good. I'm loving it. I reckon one of these it could be one of the best cities around. The people that I've met and made friends with have been fantastic (never mind the occasional bla bla bla kinda people). Lots of expats and the local delights are to die for. Many international restaurants and dishes too!

Though it doesnt mean I could go "I Miiiiiissss home so much". Cant wait for Christmas holidays!


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> population increase slowly in shanghai. shanghai registered population increase rate below zero, means not increase but decrease. although people pouring into shanghai every year, but that's not a very huge numberl.
> in 2008, shanghai has a population of 18 million (regisrated)


You mean the natural decline. It is about 0.1% per year.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Shanghai is massive, and I like that. I used to have one of those pics as my computer wallpaper.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

foadi said:


> what is shanghais population for its districts? the data on wiki is from 2000 and doesn't include migrant workers so it cant be accurate at all
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_administrative_divisions_of_Shanghai
> 
> basically im interested in the population of shanghai proper (the 281.54 km² one, *NOT* THE ENTIRE MUNICIPALITY) and some of the inner suburbs like pudong. i can find 2006 data for other chinese cities on wiki but shanghai is only 2000 data. wtf. anyone know where i can find this or where i can get the info? again *NOT* INTERESTED IN TOTAL POP FOR MUNICIPALITY, only smaller districts


Hard to say. Too many unregistered residents.


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Minato ku said:


> What do you mean ? The skyscrapers you can see it in Google Earth.
> Here we see some of most famous skyscraper of Shanghai that I took with Google Earth, the picture is surely outdated because Shanghai has a fast growth.
> 
> 
> ...


Google Earth is just and only West promotion  That´s why Eastern cities like Shanghai are always disadvantaged here. They think that people shouldn´t know that Shanghai became more attractive than New york  For example, in my country, the Czech republic, people has never seen any nice pictures of modern Shanghai from our media. But we saw billion times beauties of US cities. 90% people in CZ hasn´t seen Shanghai World Financial Center, but we very often see TV discussions about Chinese problems. Google Earth also discriminate Chinese modern beauties


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ How does Google Earth discriminate, exactly?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i'd like to make a compariation , GE and a chinese demestic sofeware--sougou map
the same eara
google earth:








sogou map


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

GE : winter season no green colour for shanghai,starght above angle so buildings only see a roof.and GE Provide much more clear image for NA,EU,JAPAN etc than china


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

city_thing said:


> ^^ How does Google Earth discriminate, exactly?


For example, now you can´t use "street view" in Eastern cities like Shanghai or Beijing, but you can use it in Western cities, like Prague or Tokio


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

sougou map shanghai city link:
http://map.sogou.com/#c=13518265.6250001,3633921.875,13&hb=1,1


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are some pictures from Google earth, but of course it´s not "Street view"


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> Here are some pictures from Google earth, but of course it´s not "City view"


sougou map has street view ,can lead you to every house of shanghai


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> For example, now you can´t use "street view" in Eastern cities like Shanghai or Beijing, but you can use it in Western cities, like Prague or Tokio



Yea, but isn't that because Google hasn't gotten permission to film streetview in those places. Google's very aggressive & would no doubt add streetview in China if it could.


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

bayviews said:


> Yea, but isn't that because Google hasn't gotten permission to film streetview in those places. Google's very aggressive & would no doubt add streetview in China if it could.


Google hasn´t permission to film streetview in Shanghai? I didn´t hear anything about it, please send a link if you can. If it´s true it´s a pity :-(


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> Google hasn´t permission to film streetview in Shanghai? I didn´t hear anything about it, please send a link if you can. If it´s true it´s a pity :-(



Don't know for sure of that the situation. But as far as I know Google doesn't carry streetview from China. I'd assume that Baidu, China's "Google" does their equivilent of streetview.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> Google hasn´t permission to film streetview in Shanghai? I didn´t hear anything about it, please send a link if you can. If it´s true it´s a pity :-(


Why would Google opt to Street View in China when the Chinese Government has shut down Google.cn in the past and when there's already a website doing so? It'd never get permission.

http://www.techinasia.com/google-street-view-gets-a-china-clone/

Keep in mind Street View is already available in Hong Kong and Taiwan. So before you start accusing companies, try to think a bit first.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ And Macau.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

parts of shanghai urban eara


----------



## lucacity (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> parts of shanghai urban eara


I think it is bacause there are cloud of dust and not paved ground..
why are buildings brown? 

tokyo


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shanghai downtown by Lowcola, on Flickr


Putuo and Jingan by Lowcola, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Lowcola, on Flickr


Untitled by krakatoaaa, on Flickr


* because the roof of house are brown?*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing shots above.thanks. tokyo is so massive.


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you understand why did Google removed all Shanghai´s buildings from Google Earth? I posted a lot of pictures with SH buildings from Google Earth on April, but now I can´t find there anything.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

castermaild55 said:


> I think it is bacause there are cloud of dust and not paved ground..
> why are buildings brown?


The traditional shikumen housing that carpets Shanghai under the highrises have brown russet roofs and earthy red / grey bricks.


----------

